# think i'm cured?



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

For the last year and a half or so being faking being confident-nothing particularly extreme but trying to act normal as much as possible and I have been overall happy, and I think I maybe be cured 

Basically, I had an image change, mainly in my opinion when they had got me to hang out with them, some people thought'd it'd be funny to take me down beat me up a bit but they couldn't take me down and I pushed them away with ease. Also, at my age (12-13 at the time) people's conversations are easy to get the hang of, often sex jokes , as well as normal jokes and stuff like that. It wasn't too hard to fake being confident, and I've learnt how to have other conversations as well.

People no longer see me as a geek and actually liked me. I became happy and confident as this happened, which made me less nervous and meant I gradually became more confident. By faking confidence I ironically became confident. I still have the anxieties in my head, and worry a lot although much less and I can hide it well. I started writing a journal as well to help getting my feelings out, so they aren't all jumbled up in my head.

I think I'm cured, and think of myself as simply neurotic instead of having SA (but mainly because its less of a label). If I look at myself I think 'I can't have had SA' and start doubting whether I did but if I look back at my life I remember how depressed I was because of my SA and that it has signicantly decreased since then.

Sorry that this post is a bit rambling, but to conclude, luck 'faking' confidence and writing a journal really helped. I'm happy now, it so strange its like euphoria. I can even lessen anxiety I have instead of increasing it like I used to.


----------



## gooden222 (Oct 26, 2006)

thast awseaom i do it to, its not nessecariIy faking confidence ur just be more Iike a man, not caring what ppI think , defending urseIf w/o , ur just not a weak person anymore. im a freshmen in highschooI and i just repeat in mind '' these ppI are fake'' im the man'' noones as great as me, and aII the anxiety's gone because i feeI Iike im a fearIess man that can manage anything even taIKing,waIking into crowds, everything i use to fear.


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

oops, sorry. i meant to post this in triumphs over SA. sorry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

good for you! x)


----------

